

Mathematical equation accurately predicts moment-to-moment happiness - alanedge
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/11014611/Is-this-mathematical-equation-the-secret-to-happiness.html

======
thret
"A parallel experiment found simply making a gamble – that is, creating an
expectation of reward – made people happier, even if they were never told its
outcome."

This is so self-evident I'm a little surprised it is being treated as news.

